

VCS performance tests (hg,bzr,git) - socmoth
http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/jst/archives/2006/11/vcs_performance.html

======
mcav
(NB: This was from 2006.)

------
socmoth
his blog seems to have a lot of posts on the subject
<http://weblogs.mozillazine.org/jst/>

